# Cannot Decide - Help Needed



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

While debating the question of whether "Supper's Ready" compared favourably with the *best* of Classical Music, a more urgent question presented itself to me:

Does "Yummy, Yummy Yummy I've Got Love in My Tummy" by the Ohio Express compare more favourably with Bach's Mass in B Minor or Handel's Messiah?

Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

KRoad said:


> While debating the question of whether "Supper's Ready" compared favourably with the *best* of Classical Music, a more urgent question presented itself to me:
> 
> Does "Yummy, Yummy Yummy I've Got Love in My Tummy" by the Ohio Express compare more favourably with Bach's Mass in B Minor or Handel's Messiah?
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone?


You'll need to list the criteria by which comparisons will be made


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

LezLee said:


> You'll need to list the criteria by which comparisons will be made


1. Brevity
2. Number of "um" syllables
3. References to food


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

KRoad said:


> While debating the question of whether "Supper's Ready" compared favourably with the *best* of Classical Music, a more urgent question presented itself to me:
> 
> Does "Yummy, Yummy Yummy I've Got Love in My Tummy" by the Ohio Express compare more favourably with Bach's Mass in B Minor or Handel's Messiah?


No, but Tiptoe Through The Tulips by Tiny Tim does.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

LezLee said:


> You'll need to list the criteria by which comparisons will be made


1."YYY I've got L. in my T" = a Bubblegum Pop _Classic_

2. All three are "devotional" in nature.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

KRoad said:


> While debating the question of whether "Supper's Ready" compared favourably with the *best* of Classical Music, a more urgent question presented itself to me:
> 
> Does "Yummy, Yummy Yummy I've Got Love in My Tummy" by the Ohio Express compare more favourably with Bach's Mass in B Minor or Handel's Messiah?
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone?


i think it compares more to this one


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> i think it compares more to this one


now then i really have to turn this off now


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

If you play yummy yummy and the Bach or the Handel at the same time, it’s a little known secret that it’ll sound like Charles Ives, negating the necessity of chosing one over the other and bringing peace to the world.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

If you do noise cancelling against both pieces, what are you left with?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Larkenfield said:


> If you play yummy yummy and the Bach or the Handel at the same time, it's a little known secret that it'll sound like Charles Ives, negating the necessity of chosing one over the other and bringing peace to the world.


and if you play Revolution #9 backwards it says "i buried paul"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

and if you play Symphony #9 backwards it says "i buried Bach" 

Why did Mozart kill his chickens? Because they kept saying bach bach bach bach!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Nothing tops Liam Lynch.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

and we have not even discussed "stairway to heaven" by led z. play that tune backwards and its a "Satanic Message" ooohhhh


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I think Yummy Yummy Yummy (etc) was from The Ohio Players' tricky 2nd album. You'll find their first album was a prog rock masterpiece. The Wurzels started as an avant-garde jazz rock outfit before their tricky 2nd album which was about cider, combine harvesters and bestiality.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

"If you play yummy yummy and ... the Handel at the same time"

"Halle, Halle, Halle, Hallelulah in My Alley" ?

or

"Yummy... forever, Yummy... forever, Hallelulah!"


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think Yummy... is much more catchy than anything the Bach or Handel. So it's got to count for sonething


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

"Yummy" is every bit the equal of anything by the so-called masters. Thinking the B-minor Mass is better is mere subjective bias, and saying so is insufferable snobbism and an insult to everyone who puts love in his tummy. 

I didn't understand this until I discovered TC.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> "Yummy" is every bit the equal of anything by the so-called masters. Thinking the B-minor Mass is better is mere subjective bias, and saying so is insufferable snobbism and an insult to everyone who puts love in his tummy.
> 
> I didn't understand this until I discovered TC.


You overstate the worth of _Yummy Yummy_. Perhaps you are thinking of _My Sharona_?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> You overstate the worth of _Yummy Yummy_. Perhaps you are thinking of _My Sharona_?


I try never to think of _My Sharona._


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> I try never to think of _My Sharona._


Your Sharona may not appreciate you ignoring her.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Your Sharona may not appreciate you ignoring her.


all this talk about my "sharona" now there is a nice solo rif


----------

